# Cortez, plasma Cannon Servitors and some Paladans



## Doug (Aug 28, 2011)

So I was having some fun and thought I would give a try doing Non-metalic Metals... then decided to paint Inquisitor Cortez. That was the result. Since he can shoot things as they deepstrike or come in from reserve near him, I thought it Might be nice to have some firepower, so I built him a squad of flying plasma cannon servitors. 

The Terminators were just painted for fun... but I liked them so much I had to start a small army to play with to go along with them... and that is why I started with Cortez...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Your Corteaz looks good and those gun servitors are a nice take on the concept. Have a bit of rep.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

love the gun servitors... +rep


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The gun servitor are just........awesome..
His enemies' reaction: "WTF ARE THOSE GUNS FLOATING!!!! OH GOD BOB'S DEAD!"


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

locustgate said:


> "WTF ARE THOSE GUNS FLOATING!!!! OH GOD BOB'S DEAD!"


+Rep for that too... made me :laugh:


----------



## Tedathalan (Jun 20, 2011)

Those floating plasma-gun/servo-skulls are just frikkin' awesome. +rep


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very cool conversions on the plasma cannon servitors man! Great concept and excellent execution. Coteaz looks nice as well.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not seeing pictures.
Funny looking text, yes. No pics?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Good job. the plasma cannon servitors are really original.:victory:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As has been said, those servitors are fantastic. I gotta spread some rep around, but I'll get back to you.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree with the others. An original take on the servitors that really works. Fantastic painting too.


----------

